# The Australian Reptile Show - what would you like to see?



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

Snake Ranch - John Weigel, Gavin Bedford and The Dad - is the major sponsor of May's reptile expo at Castle Hill. I will be taking Buttermilk, my albino olive bred by Gavin, and there will no doubt be a Rough Scaled Python or two there also. What else would you like to see?


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

Komodo dragon!


----------



## hodges (Apr 19, 2007)

green tree python ? 
BHP
cheers
brad


----------



## kelly (Apr 19, 2007)

I would like to see ANYTHING!

Perhaps some extra strong binoculars are in order?


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Komodo dragon!


Hahaha! Oh Bryony, not even I'm that lucky! Although it is my birthday in a few days  (hint hint, Dad  )

A komodo dragon won't try to eat my dog and cat, will it? :shock: 

Stand by for pics of some of the crew!


----------



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 19, 2007)

My GF is mad keen on Green Tree Frogs!

It sounds like the place to be thats for sure...

Hope all who are going have a great time.


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah a few nice frog set ups would be nice to see!
Nice frilly
BHP
Stripped coastal?
Hoop snake?


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hoop Snake - now that'd be an interesting site! If anyone sees some please do take pictures


----------



## Rennie (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd just like to see that I have the day off :lol: but I'll definitely look forward to seeing your olive too, haven't seen one of them yet (albino).
I wouldn't mind if John's hypermelanistic (black) Darwin carpet makes a guest appearance too, thats about all I can think of right now.


----------



## vinspa (Apr 19, 2007)

like to see some jungles


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2007)

I won't be going, but it would be good to have at least 2 representives of all the major groups, Geckos, Pythons, Colubrids, Elapids, Dragons, Goannas, Turtles, Skinks and Frogs.
I'm sure most people would love to see the albino and melanistic blueys next to each other.
Oh, and GreenWillow with a nametag on of course


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Snake Ranch - John Weigel, Gavin Bedford and The Dad - is the major sponsor of May's reptile expo at Castle Hill. I will be taking Buttermilk, my albino olive bred by Gavin, and there will no doubt be a Rough Scaled Python or two there also. What else would you like to see?





maybe some exotic dancing girls with pythons wrapped around them?? Or maybe Lucy in the sky with diamonds??? Nah, I want to see a rare tortle


----------



## Rennie (Apr 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Oh, and GreenWillow with a nametag on of course



Thanks Magpie, how could I not think of that! :lol:


----------



## freerider (Apr 19, 2007)

Perenties and Kimberly rock monitors, and I still cannot belive this a the end of my street!!!


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

Freerider, I believe you will be satisfied 

Olivehydra, you won't be as we could not obtain insurance to cover the rare tortles. 

Do I really need to wear a name badge? I'm short and average, with darkish brown hair. Honestly, you can't miss me


----------



## Hickson (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> A komodo dragon won't try to eat my dog and cat, will it? :shock:



Without a moment's hesitation!



Hix


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmm. Perhaps I will need to get a bigger dog and cat then


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

perentie and black headed monitor!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 19, 2007)

I would love to see some nice Monitors there...

Would also love to see an Albino Beardie...


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Would also love to see an Albino Beardie...



If there are enough oldies there i'm sure you will


----------



## Possum (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, is there a date, is that the one on the first weekend of May?

I would like to see Geckos and Central Netties, they are so cute.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> If there are enough oldies there i'm sure you will



Just who are you talking about?


GreenWillow said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps I will need to get a bigger dog and cat then



Yes. A Japanese Tosa and a Siberian Tiger.



Hix


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Freerider, I believe you will be satisfied
> 
> Olivehydra, you won't be as we could not obtain insurance to cover the rare tortles.
> 
> Do I really need to wear a name badge? I'm short and average, with darkish brown hair. Honestly, you can't miss me



So is that a yes to my other requests???


----------



## Chimera (Apr 19, 2007)

Perentie, I would also love to see some of the Albinos out of the latest RA mag. It would also be great to see some of hte "Salt and Pepper" blueys and of course the roughys 

Will definitely need to take the camera although on Friday I will be looking really shabby, I'm starting work at 4am so I can go in the afternoon


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> So is that a yes to my other requests???


No "Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds", but if you come to the bbq after the conference we might be able to organise a few stars up in the sky for your viewing pleasure.

As for exotic dancing girls, I think we could convince John to put on a bikini top and grass skirt and do a bit of a hula for you. I'll have a word with him. We'll tell him it's for the good of the reptile hobby


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 19, 2007)

I would love to see some Boydii and spinipes, some nice colour phased beardies. hell I cant wait just to see your albino GW! I hope to make it on Saturday and maybe Sunday as well  see ya all there!


----------



## cris (Apr 19, 2007)

Chameleon dragons?(i wont be there but someone could post pics here)


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 19, 2007)

how about the reptile show taking a road trip to townsville??? ohhh and free gtp lol.... 

If i were able to go I'd like to see alot of the same species but different locales.... and a roughie would be awesome


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

BeardyBen said:


> I would love to see some Boydii and spinipes, some nice colour phased beardies. hell I cant wait just to see your albino GW! I hope to make it on Saturday and maybe Sunday as well  see ya all there!


She'll be there  I have actually managed to get some photos onto my camera so you can have a little sneak preview of her! Now all I have to do is work out how to get them onto the computer, then resized, then attatched somewhere appropriate. Stay tuned


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2007)

They have (well, had at least) chameleon dragons at Perth Zoo.
They are rather small and photos of them are quite boring.
Good display animals though, they never move.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 19, 2007)

Road trip to Perth =(


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to see Lily with this Albino olive!!!!

See ya there lily!!

Kane


----------



## horsenz (Apr 19, 2007)

i would like to see a road trip to bisbane or the gold coast


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 19, 2007)

i think it's for the best then that there's some sort of national tour =p


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 19, 2007)

woohooo.... who votes national tour????? ME :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 19, 2007)

ME!!!!


----------



## dragons75 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd like to see some good info for the general public (if they turn up). Something that may save a few lives both human and reptillian oh and i'd love to see that Albino blotched bluey thats in the Aussie Reps mag


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 19, 2007)

dragons75 said:


> I'd like to see some good info for the general public (if they turn up). Something that may save a few lives both human and reptillian oh and i'd love to see that Albino blotched bluey thats in the Aussie Reps mag


An albino blotched bluey as well as a melanistic(black) bluey are up to win as lucky door prizes!! There is also an *ROUGH SCALED PYTHON* as a lucky door prize!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Aust%20Rep%20Show/Lucky%20Door%20Prize.htm

Checkit out........to quote big Kev, I'M EXCITED


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nation wide tour sounds great! two hand for me!!!


----------



## Mangles (Apr 19, 2007)

I would love to see it in Brisbane.


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 19, 2007)

I am more curious and interested in the actual displays and how they set the 'Theme' of it all. I think this will be quite interesting from what I have heard from a few of the organisers.

Who is actually "attending" CARA 2007???


----------



## cheyno (Apr 19, 2007)

Seeings as though I will be going on friday, which also happens to be my birthday , I believe that some kind of a birthday present is in order! (a nice juvie female darwin to go with my male would be nice, it doesn't have to be albino, but it would be nice). Hey, You don't turn 25 ever year .


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2007)

womanator said:


> An albino blotched bluey as well as a melanistic(black) bluey are up to win as lucky door prizes!! There is also an *ROUGH SCALED PYTHON* as a lucky door prize!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Aust Rep Show/Lucky Door Prize.htm
> 
> Checkit out........to quote big Kev, I'M EXCITED


 

Wow, that's incredible.
I'm guessing the door prizes are only available to licence holders, that should be bloody good odds.
I'd go if I wasn't 3000km away.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2007)

Can I buy a ticket and not actually attend the show?
Or would entering a photo make me eilgible for a door prize?


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 19, 2007)

RIGHT..... so magpie wants to go...... i wanna go... sweethips wants to go....... chicki with name starting with T wants to go.....ok.... magpie go get ur car we're goin on a road trip and since ur the furtherest north we'll start there lol


----------



## Mayo (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd like to see an oenpelli but I won't be able to go anyway, just a little to far to travel. I don't like your chances of finding one for the Expo though. You'll have to take it on the road up to Brisvagas.


----------



## dragons75 (Apr 19, 2007)

Stardust circus will be there ???

http://www.stardustcircus.com.au/index.asp?id=3


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 19, 2007)

sounds great, what time u going to swinf by and pick me up?


----------



## Rennie (Apr 19, 2007)

womanator said:


> An albino blotched bluey as well as a melanistic(black) bluey are up to win as lucky door prizes!! There is also an *ROUGH SCALED PYTHON* as a lucky door prize!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Aust%20Rep%20Show/Lucky%20Door%20Prize.htm
> 
> Checkit out........to quote big Kev, I'M EXCITED



That should really get people interested! They really are pouring a lot of money into this thing aren't they.
Stuff seeing the exhibits, I'll be the one going in & out of the door all day trying to win a RSP :lol:


----------



## tan (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Snake Ranch - John Weigel, Gavin Bedford and The Dad - is the major sponsor of May's reptile expo at Castle Hill. I will be taking Buttermilk, my albino olive bred by Gavin, and there will no doubt be a Rough Scaled Python or two there also. What else would you like to see?


 
Sadly being up here we don't get any reptile expos but I'd love to get down there to see one. Greenwillow, if you could endulge me, I'd love to see pics of buttermilk if you have any...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 19, 2007)

ok tan needs to be picked up too.... magpie start driving now lol


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

I am half way there! I now know how to get pictures onto my camera! And Buttermilk was very well behaved and let me take some gorgeous pics of her. I also took some of my Rough Scaled Pythons and their enclosures. Now I just need to get them onto the computer, reconfigured and put in the right spot.


----------



## tan (Apr 19, 2007)

Mags, are you picking me up?????:lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 19, 2007)

yep me too and sweethips (gonna be very busy).... dont think magpie knows about it yet.... and wouldnt be very impressed lol


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I am half way there! I now know how to get pictures onto my camera! And Buttermilk was very well behaved and let me take some gorgeous pics of her. I also took some of my Rough Scaled Pythons and their enclosures. Now I just need to get them onto the computer, reconfigured and put in the right spot.



Cool, Christmas pics from willow


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> Cool, Christmas pics from willow


 
oh ha ha! Very funny, Olive!! We can't all be camera gurus you know!!


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 19, 2007)

its going to be a llooonngg trip, hope you have a big car


----------



## pavlova (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh i'm another one that says a road trip to brissie, that would be great we never get anything here 
Other than that some good hypos, for those new to hobby to see the difference.

PAV


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

Who is up for the Saturday night BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

W000ty B00ty baby!


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Australian Reptile Show - what would you like to see?* 


I would like to see...........YOU... elusive little nymph that you are:lol: .

Donk


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2007)

Ha, 3000km road trip with 3 females to nag at me the whole way , I'll pass


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 19, 2007)

oh magpie where is ur sense of adventure :lol: lol


----------



## Slateman (Apr 19, 2007)

People who would like to put the logo of the show like Lilly did, please pm me and I will put it in your signature. That will help to advertise this event.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

I have just decided i'm going!!! YAY!!!


----------



## tan (Apr 19, 2007)

Lily, do you think this would be worth flying down from tsv for, it'll cost me flights, 2 nights accom (so I can go to conference also) and car hire. Plus the aspect of me driving around sydney by myself, in a car - could be dangerous for sydney drivers:lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahaha! Driving around in Sydney is enough to turn strong men into quivering wrecks!! I think it will be worth it, Tan. A lot has gone into the preparations, and by all reports the previous expo was fantastic. I am looking forward to seeing all sorts of different legged reptiles up close, and speaking with people who have made them their life. I am particularly looking forward to the conference and the bbq afterwards. It will be good to meet lots of you guys and socialise a bit


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I am particularly looking forward to the conference and the bbq afterwards. It will be good to meet lots of you guys and socialise a bit


 
Likewise!!!


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

tooo many signatures!
All i can see is Frog and Reptile logos in my head!!!!!


----------



## $$$$ (Apr 20, 2007)

im looking forward to seeing some albino reptiles, especially your olive greenwillow, an albino olive is at the top of my wishlist, i love them. id also like to see a night tiger, big scrubbie, perentie, frill necks, it should be mad 


is it going to be just as good all 3 days, ive caught a lift down for sunday, im just hoping people arnt going to be packing up, and is the lucky door for sunday too?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2007)

I would love to see them make some sort of profit this time to encourage Anthony to do it on a regular basis.


----------



## minusone (Apr 20, 2007)

really looking forward to spending my entire paycheck
hahaha


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2007)

minusone said:


> really looking forward to spending my entire paycheck
> hahaha



Ditto! It's the weekend after my birthday so I've got an excuse to spend up big 

Wasn't sure whether people would be packing things up on Sunday so I'm going both Friday and Sunday (at the conference on Saturday).

Lily, does my conference ticket get me in both days or will I have to pay for Sunday?

Really disappointed but I won't be able to make the BBQ after the conference, I have to go to a dinner for my Sister-in-law's 30th. Thats the only thing stopping me from making a full weekend of it 

Final point, I would also like to see some complete display setups to get ideas from


----------



## minusone (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm only goin on saturday and won't be able to stick around for the BBQ i don't think.
but still....gonna be a great day


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2007)

Albino Womas

And any species that are not common in captivity (private collections).


----------



## B-Rock (Apr 20, 2007)

I second the motion for an expo here in Townsville. 
I would like to see a RSP if i were going.


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 20, 2007)

$$$$ said:


> is the lucky door for sunday too?


Yes. Lucky door prizes are up for all people who purchase a ticket on any of the three days.


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 20, 2007)

Chimera said:


> does my conference ticket get me in both days or will I have to pay for Sunday?


Yes. Purchase of a conference ticket will get you into the Show on any of the days.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 20, 2007)

Can I still get a conference ticket, and how much???


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 20, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Can I still get a conference ticket, and how much???


Yes, there are still tickets available. Click on your sig ( ), click on the word "conference" from the list on the left hand side of the home page, and scroll down to the bottom to find a link to download a copy of the registration form.

Cost of the conference is $110. This includes a light lunch, morning and afternoon tea, a hard copy of all the conference talks and entry to the show Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe a silly question, but is it possible for people who cannot attend to buy a copy of the material presented? Or will it be "you had to be there" kinda stuff?


----------



## kelly (Apr 20, 2007)

So who's going to video GreenWillow for me


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 20, 2007)

:lol: No need to go to those lengths! You can see me at 6.35 every weekday morning on SBS, reading the Uzbekistan News.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 20, 2007)

kelly said:


> So who's going to video GreenWillow for me



Already have footage and stills. Open to all offers. All money will go to help support AFTCRA.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 20, 2007)

What about mentioning the fact that if you enter an animal for a total cost of $140 you actually get a brand new enclosure that sell (without lights) for around $175 in local pet shops. I am actually putting three animals in just for that reason.


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 20, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> Already have footage and stills. Open to all offers.


Tch tch tch. What will the judge say when he finds out what you have been doing again???


----------



## Hetty (Apr 20, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> What about mentioning the fact that if you enter an animal for a total cost of $140 you actually get a brand new enclosure that sell (without lights) for around $175 in local pet shops. I am actually putting three animals in just for that reason.



http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Aust%20Rep%20Show/Cage%20Photos.htm

Is that the cage?

Edit: never mind, looks like that's the case  Good looking cages


----------



## Jozz (Apr 21, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Yes, there are still tickets available. Click on your sig ( ), click on the word "conference" from the list on the left hand side of the home page, and scroll down to the bottom to find a link to download a copy of the registration form.
> 
> Cost of the conference is $110. This includes a light lunch, morning and afternoon tea, a hard copy of all the conference talks and entry to the show Friday and Sunday.


 
Cheers! Didn't realise it was a link!!! 

The conference looks great!


----------



## Sean#1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would love to see a big saltwater croc and some thorny devils that would be great


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a feeling that this Show will be something special this year. Organizers do have much more experience and response from herp community is good.
Location is not bad also.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to it...

Was only thinking the other day that another herp show would be good fun (was thinking back to the Mac Herps show) and then realised how close this one was...brilliant...


----------



## mimmy (Apr 23, 2007)

Turtles! I wanna see turtles!!! Lots and lots of turtles lol... I'm so excited- I'm like a little kid counting down to Christmas! Yay!


----------



## sc1010 (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to see anything and everything! I'm getting dad to take me!

Sophie


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to remind you that the conference is always very good.
If you are interested in reptiles, you definitely should not miss that. 
There is chance for you to meet people who have lot of experience and learn.
There are some tickets still left. Just log on show website and find out.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 27, 2007)

Only one week left. I will be coming on Sunday afternoon I think. I am working all weekend.
I hope that they don't close door early. Must check on the show website.


----------



## MannyM (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm hoping to make it on Sunday too. Would be interested to go to the conference, but (as a general hobbyist) the price is a little steep.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 27, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I'm hoping to make it on Sunday too. Would be interested to go to the conference, but (as a general hobbyist) the price is a little steep.


yeah i guess, but then when you think about the door prizes and everything you have access too for the whole weekend!!! i just want to be in the same state!


----------



## Jozz (May 2, 2007)

Can someone tell me if you can pay and register for the conference on the day (or Friday at the show)?


----------



## MannyM (May 2, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> i just want to be in the same state!



As me?

Awwww 


This sunday folks (for me). Should be great.


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

I would just like to see a variety of lizards, snakes and turtles. The more different species the better. I wish i could go to the conference but i can only really go on satruday and would probably rather see the show than the conference. Plus the price is a little steep.


----------



## mimmy (May 2, 2007)

oh I'm so excited! 5 days til I go!  How many people are first-timers to this like me? Who else is as excited as me lol... gonna be great!
Conference would be good, but I can only go on the Sunday, and as others have pointed out- a tad expensive (but I have no doubt it would be fantastic!)
See you there guys!


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

I havnt been b4 either im pretty excited. I went to the Mac Herp one it was great and hopefully this is better. I have so got my fingers crossed for the lucky door prize!!!


----------



## MannyM (May 2, 2007)

I went last year, and was a little underwhelmed with the amount of reptiles on display. There were more dogs than anything... (although I think that may have been the pet and animal expo)


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

I think u r thinking of the pet and animal expo, there should only be reptile there.


----------



## MannyM (May 2, 2007)

Possibly. It was at the racecourse near Parramatta.


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

I dont think this reptile exibit thing was on last year.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 2, 2007)

Will the black and white bluetongues make an appearance?


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

Well they r both up for lucky door prizes so i can only assume they will be there aswell. They look really interesting in the pics so it would be great to see them in person.


----------



## Jozz (May 2, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Can someone tell me if you can pay and register for the conference on the day (or Friday at the show)?


 
Greenwillow - can you please answer this question for me


----------



## GreenWillow (May 2, 2007)

I am sure this will be possible, providing there are still places available. 

Also, yes, the black and the white blue toungeds will be on display.


----------



## Jozz (May 2, 2007)

Thankyou


----------

